# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  اللي بتروح الحج تعالي وسجلي اسمج معانا

## خفيفة الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إلى كل الاخوات الفاضلات اللي بيحجن هالسنه،،،،شخباركن وشو هباتكن على السفر؟؟
اكيد الفتره القادمه بنقطع عن المنتدي ،،،وحلو انه ندون اسمائنا في هذه الشجره،،،لتكون ذكرى وعقبال كل وحده تمنت تسيروماتيسرت امورها،،،تسير إن شآء الله السنه القادمه،،،،
>>>>>>>>>>
ولا تنسوووون بنلتقي بعد رجوعنا من الحج ...ونفتح النقاش بكل المواقف اللي مرت علينا من الروحانيات والاخطاء المستفاده والايجابيات اللي استفدنا منها من نصائح غيرنا،،،،
>>>>>>>>>>
والحين كل وحده منكم تحط اسمها،،وبجانبه اسم الحمله(طبعا شفت وايد يذكرون اسماء الحملات فأعتقد عادي نحط اسمها وخاصه انه تقريبا تم غلق باب التسجيل) المهم بنسكرها قبل سفرنا عشان نشوف العدد،،،واتمنى ان تنال الفكره اعجابكم،،، وبعد عشان نتعرف على بعضنا واذا في استفسارات ممكن نتبادلها بالرسائل الخاصه،،،قبل السفر((حوارات بين الحجيات))
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

*اسمج +اسم الحمله*
(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(.........) (.........) 
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) 
(......... ...) (.............)(...........)(............)
(........)(............)(.............)(.......... ...)(...........)(........)
(......... ...) (................)(.......................)(...... ...........)(......... ...) 
(......... ...) (......................)(....................)(... .........)(.................)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## قلب من ورق

الله يوفق الجميع لحج بيته العتيق 

للاسف انا مو متأكدة لين الحين اذا بسير او لا

----------


## خفيفة الروح

الله يكتب لج الخيره

----------


## sat99

satt99 حملة دبا للحج

----------


## ام غايونه

ام غايونه حملة الفجر( راس الخيمه)

----------


## غيمة عناد

غيمة عناد ،،،، بوظبي

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

حرم ناصر....حملة المنار السعودية

----------


## جرح وحداوي

الله يبلغني وارووح العمرة والحج والله بخااطري 
مشكوورين على الموضووع
بالتوفيق

----------


## *أم خليفه*

( *أم خليفه*) (حملة الفجر)

والله اتريا تاريخ 11/11 على نار ,, ابا اعيش الاجواء الدينيه ...

----------


## اميرة الحنين

حملة الاخيار بالسعودية لان ريلي سعودي وانا من الامارات

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الحلا كله@ حملة الفجر ( رأس الخيمه)

----------


## للي المهيري

للي المهيري (حملة ناصر النعيمي )ابوظبي

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*وهذه شجرة الحجاج:لسنة 2010
وننتظر المزيد*


(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(............)
(........)(............)(.............)(.......... ...)(...........)(........)
(......... ...) (................)(.......................)(...... ...........)(......... ...) 
(......... ...) (......................)(....................)(... .........)(.................)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## أم علي$العين$

أم علي$العين$ ...........حملة بن طوق في دبي



الله يسهل أمورنا

----------


## لولو&&

حملة المنار

----------


## thariya

حملة حمود من الكويت

----------


## ام البلاد

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(ام البلاد-حملةالساحل الشرقي)
(........)(............)(.............)(.......... ...)(...........)(........)
(......... ...) (................)(.......................)(...... ...........)(......... ...) 
(......... ...) (......................)(....................)(... .........)(.................)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## ام سيف وشيخه

ام سيف وشيخه حمله الساحل الشرقي

----------


## um mahora

ام مهره حمله خور فكان

----------


## ام مايد

ام مايد حملة سعودية ما اعرف شو اسمها ..يمكن الحميدية او حميدي اوحمود يعني مثل جية

----------


## عيميه_جميريه

خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(ام البلاد-حملةالساحل الشرقي)
(..عيميه_جميريه,,حملة المطاف ......)(............)(.............)(.......... ...)(...........)(........)
(......... ...) (................)(.......................)(...... ...........)(......... ...) 
(......... ...) (......................)(....................)(... .........)(.................)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## غلا خلادي

غلا خلآدي - حملة الفجيرة

----------


## نحل العسل

نحل العسل-------- حملة الساحل الشرقي 
ربي ايسر على الجميع وحج مبرور للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## $الدماني$

$الدماني$

حملة التنعيم - بوظبي

----------


## مهيره

مهيره حملة الشرعة

----------


## أهبل عاقلة

خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(ام البلاد-حملةالساحل الشرقي)
(..*عيميه_جميريه,,حملة المطاف* ......)(*أهبل عاقلة-حملة المطاف*)(.............)(.......... ...)(...........)(........)
(......... ...) (................)(.......................)(...... ...........)(......... ...) 
(......... ...) (......................)(....................)(... .........)(.................)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## وُد

ماشاء الله الأغلب حملة الساحل الشرقي

كنت أتمنى وحده تكتب اسم الحملة اللي أنا بسير وياها عشان نتعرف على بعض و نستانس

عن نفسي...

ود...حملة الدويسان - حملة كويتية-

----------


## عشوقهـ حبيبي

اممممـ عشوقهـ حبيبي _ حمله الشايع الكويتيه ..

----------


## خفيفة الروح

هل من مزيد؟؟؟،،،،،الله ييسر أمورنا ،،،، وعقبال كل اللي مابيسيرون هالسنه,,,الله يكتب لكم السنه القادمه

----------


## كتاب مفتوح

كتاب مفتوح / حملة الفجر - الشارقة

----------


## خفيفة الروح

شكرا لتفاعلكم،،،الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*وهذه شجرة الحجاج:لسنة 2010
وننتظر المزيد*


*(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.................)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)
*

----------


## عروسه 2009

عروسه 2009 ...... حملة الغصن

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## نبض وفى

نبض وفى ....حملة طيبة

----------


## UmHasan

أم حسن ، حملة سعودية الحميدية اعتقد

----------


## Sharooof

شرووووف - حملة الفجر (دبي)

----------


## (ام اليازيه)

ام روضة.....حملة قريش الشارقه

----------


## *أم خليفه*

ماشاء الله وايدين حملة الفجر,, ياسلام بنتعرف عليكم ,,  :Smile:  الله يجمعنا على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## باقة أشواق

باقة أشواق
حملة الساحل الشرقي

----------


## جـورية العين

الله يسهل عليكن يميع 

كنت مرتبه كل شي للحج السنه بس الله ما كاتب لي 

بس بعدني هب يائسه من رحمته امره فكون فيكون

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

الله يبلغنـــي أرووح الحــج ...

----------


## ام منصوور

ام منصور حمله الفجيره للحج والعمره

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

حج مبرووووووووووووووك 
وعقبال الجميع

----------


## أم شوأأخي

ان شاء الله ----------الغصن
من 9<<<<11------19

بأذن الله...تمنياتى للجميع

----------


## كعبية

نلتقي في البقاع الطاهرة ان شاءالله
..^_^..

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## أم مجاهدuae

أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر 
إن شاء الله

----------


## راك_84

راك_84 
حملة الفجر

----------


## كعبية

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)(أم شوأأخي . الغصن) 
(راك_84 , حملة الفجر) (أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر )(ام منصور حمله الفجيره)(باقة أشواق , حملة الساحل الشرقي)(............)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) ( كعبية )

----------


## سكنت القلب

باذن الله تعالى ان شاء الله تعالى بكون من حجاج بيت الله هالسنه

دعواتكم لي خواتي

----------


## أحلى ملك

الله يوفقكم ودعواتكم لنا بحجة عاجل غير أجل ... آآآآآآمين

----------


## تسونامي

ربي ايسر على الجميع وحج مبرور للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## inspiration

inspiration ( الشروق، بوظبي )

----------


## سيده المزاج

الله يوفقكم ويسهل اموركم ويكتب لنا الحج يارب

----------


## العرب لحشام

العرب لحشام.... حملة الفجر

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## دفقة ود

دفقة ود ،،، حملة قريش الشارجة

----------


## نهاية قلب

أم ماجد========حملة الإسراء==========حمله سعودية

----------


## مـسـك

الله يبلغكم لبيت الله

----------


## koko_dega

كوكو ديقا -حملة الظنحاني

----------


## عروسه 2009

عروسه 2009 
حملة الغصن
ماحطيتي اسمي في الشجرة  :Frown:

----------


## غاوية الزين

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)(أم شوأأخي . الغصن) 
(راك_84 , حملة الفجر) (أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر )(ام منصور حمله الفجيره)(باقة أشواق , حملة الساحل الشرقي)(غاوية الزين- حملة بن سباع)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) ( كعبية )

----------


## (ام اليازيه)

السلام عليكم

ماحطيتيني فالقافلة 

ابا اجوف اسمي والا بزعل  :Frown: 

ام روضه....حملة قريش الشارقه

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)(أم شوأأخي . الغصن) 
(راك_84 , حملة الفجر) (أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر )(ام منصور حمله الفجيره)(باقة أشواق , حملة الساحل الشرقي)(غاوية الزين- حملة بن سباع)(Pheno-m-enon - حملة جيران)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) ( كعبية )

----------


## (ام اليازيه)

خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)(أم شوأأخي . الغصن) 
(راك_84 , حملة الفجر) (أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر )(ام منصور حمله الفجيره)(باقة أشواق , حملة الساحل الشرقي)(غاوية الزين- حملة بن سباع)(Pheno-m-enon - حملة جيران)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(ام رواضي ..حملة قريش الشارجه) ( كعبية

----------


## كعبية

خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج)
(ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي)
(حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) 
(( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) 
(الحلا كله@الفجر)
(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )
(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)
(thariya،حمود الكويت)
(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)
(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)
(ام مهره،خور فكان)
(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) 
(غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)
(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)
($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) 
(أهبل عاقلة-المطاف)
(ود.الدويسان)
(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)
(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)
(أم شوأأخي . الغصن) 
(راك_84 , حملة الفجر)
(أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر )
(ام منصور حمله الفجيره)
(باقة أشواق , حملة الساحل الشرقي)
(غاوية الزين- حملة بن سباع
)(Pheno-m-enon - حملة جيران)
(عروسه 2009 , حملة الغصن) 
(كوكو ديقا -حملة الظنحاني)
(أم ماجد , حملة الإسراء)
(دفقة ود ،،، حملة قريش الشارجة) 
(العرب لحشام.... حملة الفجر)
(inspiration, الشروق)
(o0omouzao0o , حملة طيبه)
(سكنت القلب)
(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)
(ام رواضي ..حملة قريش الشارجه) 
( كعبية )

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## العرب لحشام

دعواتكم يا خواتي لأم موزة بالحج السنة الياية وتيسير أمورها...

----------


## رمش القصيد

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)(أم شوأأخي . الغصن) 
(راك_84 , حملة الفجر) (أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر )(ام منصور حمله الفجيره)(باقة أشواق , حملة الساحل الشرقي)(غاوية الزين- حملة بن سباع)(.............)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......ر................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(رمش القصيد_حملة الفجر من الشارجه)(......... ...)(......... ...) ( كعبية )

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## ورد الجنه

صدق محتايين نستفيد واتمنى يتم هالقسم فترة بعد العيد عسب نستفيد كلنا والله يوفقنا

----------


## elegance27

elegance 27 حملة بن سباع

----------


## مخلصة لزوجها

مخلصة لزوجها + مؤسسة زايد الخيريه

----------


## خفيفة الروح

والا تزعلون اللي ما اندرجت اسمائهم،،،اكيد سقطت سهوا ،،،وفالكن طيب برجع واحط الاسماء مره ثانيه
وفي اقرب وقت

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

الله ييسر ؤيسهل على الجميييع ان شاء الله 

كان في خاطري ارؤح هالسنه بس الله ما كتب ان شاء الله السنؤات اليايه 

دعؤاتكم خؤاتي لنا ؤبالتؤفيييج ..

----------


## همس الأمــــل

همس الأمل. حملة دبا الفجيرة

----------


## أم حـــشـــر

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(............)
(........)(............)(.............)(.......... ...)(...........)(........)
(......... ...) (................)(.......................)(...... ...........)(......... ...) 
(......... ...) (......................)(....................)(... .........)(.................)(......... ...) 
(............) (...................)(................)(.......... ......)(أم حشـــــر ، حمــلة الفجــر / دبي)
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(................ )(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## ابدا2008ع

رمش القصيد;26332290](خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(.مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق...........)(أم شوأأخي . الغصن) 
(راك_84 , حملة الفجر) (أم مجاهد-حملة الفجر )(ام منصور حمله الفجيره)(باقة أشواق , حملة الساحل الشرقي)(غاوية الزين- حملة بن سباع)(ابدا2008ع- حملة التنعيم)(...........) 
(.................)(...................)(......... ...) (................)(...............)(...........)
(................)(.......................)(...... ................)(.............)(.............)
(.......................)(......................)( ......ر................)(................)
(......................)(........................) (........................)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(رمش القصيد_حملة الفجر من الشارجه)(......... ...)(......... ...) ( كعبية

----------


## ابدا2008ع

الدماني ... انتي وياي في الحملة .. ان شاء الله بنتلاقى

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*وهذه شجرة الحجاج:لسنة 2010
وننتظر المزيد،،،واسمحولي اذا سقطت اي اسم سهوا*


*(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
(....................)(.............. ......)
(...............)(................)
(............)(.............)
(............)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)*

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*الى الآن العدد المشارك في التسجيل ٥٢ عضوه ،،الله يجمعنا على خير،،،
وتقريبا ١٠ مشاركات في نفس الحمله(الفجر)،،،
واخر يوم للتسجيل بكتب لكم الاحصائيه.....من عدد الحملات الموجوده
،،،،،،
وشكرا لتفاعلكم*

----------


## نقنوقة

ياااااااااااااحيكم ما شاء الله 

لا تنسون تدعون حق أختكم نقنوقة بالجنة ... أصلا كل شي منكم زين هههـ ^^

وعقبالي يااارب السنة الياية إن شاء الله

----------


## خفيفة الروح

> ياااااااااااااحيكم ما شاء الله 
> 
> لا تنسون تدعون حق أختكم نقنوقة بالجنة ... أصلا كل شي منكم زين هههـ ^^
> 
> وعقبالي يااارب السنة الياية إن شاء الله




الله يرزقج الجنه من غير حساب ولا عقاب ،،،،ويكتب لج السنه القادمه بحج بيت الله
،،،
وشكرا لمرورج

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

( هواجس الزيودي .... حملة الفجيره في دبا الفجيره اتوقع اتشي اسمها انا نسيت الاسم)

----------


## أم رشودي@

أم راشد _ حملة الزري _ الفجيرة

----------


## خفيفة الروح

يا مرحبابكم خواتي

----------


## knooz

knooz محتاره بين حملة قريش وحملة طيبه

----------


## أم سعيد حسن

أم سعيد حسن_حملة دبا الفجيرة

----------


## Snaky Lady

snaky lady - el fajir

----------


## أوراق الورد

أوراق الورد-- المعارج

----------


## حلاوة دلع

هلاااا الغوااالي.....

لا تنسوون ادعوا لاختكم (حلاوة دلع) بالخير والتوفيق والزووج الصالح واني احج معاه السنة اليااية يارب ويرزقنا الجنة والنظر لوجهه الكريم...

حلفتكم لا تنسووون..

الله يوفقكم ويتقبل منكم...

----------


## غراشيب

غراشيب - حملة بن سباع

----------


## ام طيوفه

ام طيوفه - حملة خالد ,حتا

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*وهذه شجرة الحجاج:لسنة 2010
وننتظر المزيد،،،واسمحولي اذا سقطت اي اسم سهوا
*

*(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(.............)
(..............)(...............)
(..............)(...............)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)*

----------


## فجر الغلا

يالله السلامة بنات محد بيروح منكن على حملتي أنا زعلاااااااااااااااااانه 

يالله سجلوني في شجرة الحجاج ولا ترا بزعل زيادة 

فجر الغلا --- حملة الاستقامة في الشارجة

----------


## miss-hamda

حمله النور سعوديه

----------


## وردة الزين

ام هلال حملة الفجر ان شاء الله

----------


## بزنس وومن1

للرفع

----------


## خفيفة الروح

ماشآء الله ...عدد كبييييير في حملة الفجر

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

بالتوفيق ان شا الله  :Smile:

----------


## UmSawaf

ام سيف حملة الشهامه

----------


## الخوانيج

enshallah - 7amlat aljeran

----------


## زوجه همو

زوجه همو 

حملة الشهامة ابوظبي

----------


## UmKhaloof

أم خلووووف _ حملة بن سبااع

ربيي أيسر أمورنــا ويتقبل منــــا ...~

----------


## مماتي

مماتي ( أم خالد ) - من العين - حملة الرضوان ( ابوظبي)
الله يوفقنا ويسهل امورنا

----------


## P u r e

حملة الضيافة - دبي 

 :Smile:  لين ألحين محد وياية هههههههههه

----------


## خفيفة الروح

اف عليج اختي (pure),,,,,سبحان الله يمكن نلتقي بس مش شرط لازم نكون نفس الحمله،،،خاصه في منى،،بتشوفين اسماء الحملات فيمكن يمر عليج اسم من اسماء الحملات المذكوره،،وتشرفينا بحضوووورج

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*وهذه شجرة الحجاج:لسنة 2010
وننتظر المزيد،،،واسمحولي اذا سقطت اي اسم سهوا*


*(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(فجر الغلا --- الاستقامة)
(miss-hamda، النور سعوديه)(وردة الزين،الفجر)
(UmSawaf،الشهامه)(الخوانيج،جيران)
(زوجه همو،الشهامة )(UmKhaloof،بن سباع)
(مماتي،الرضوان )(P u r e،الضيافه)
(................)(.................)
(.........)(.........)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)*

----------


## ميسوونة

الحمد لله الذي بشرنا جميعا اخواتي بالحج
والحمد لله اني من بين اللي بييكتبون اسمهم الحين اللي بيسيرو للحج
ويارب يكتب اسمنا كمان في المقبولين والمعتوقين من النار
ويكتب اسمنا في من سيكون حجهم حج مبرور وذنبهم مغفوروسعيهم مشكور
وان يكون جزائنا من هذه الرحلة المغفرة والجنة ونرجع كوم ولدتنا امهاتنا ولا يكون حظنا منها التعب والنصب والشقاء
قولو امييييييييييييييييييييييين
بنسير ان شاء الله انا ورايلي ويا مجموعة بسيارات خاصة وبنلتحق بحملة في السعودية ان امكن ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

بنت_ابوظبي حمله البرج

----------


## مرمر زماني

مرمر زماني---- حملة النداء بالشارقة

----------


## amal111

amal111-الساحل الشرقي

----------


## سارة -22

انشالله بتتلاقون في حمله الفجر الاغلبيه

----------


## نبض وفى

للرفع

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*باقي 6 أيام و بنكون في بيت الله الحرام .. الحمد الله لك يا رب*

----------


## خفيفة الروح

يارب ،،نوصل بالسلامه

----------


## أهبل عاقلة

انا ان شاء الله بااجر ع الساعه 3 بساافر :Smile: 

دعواتكم انروح وبرد بالسلامه

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*وهذه شجرة الحجاج:لسنة 2010
وننتظر المزيد،،،واسمحولي اذا سقطت اي اسم سهوا*


*
(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(فجر الغلا --- الاستقامة)
(miss-hamda، النور سعوديه)(وردة الزين،الفجر)
(UmSawaf،الشهامه)(الخوانيج،جيران)
(زوجه همو،الشهامة )(UmKhaloof،بن سباع)
(مماتي،الرضوان )(P u r e،الضيافه)
(ميسوونة،حمله سعوديه)(بنت_ابوظبي،البرج)
(مرمر زماني-النداء)(amal111-الساحل الشرقي)(..........)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)*

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*لين الحين اللي مسجلين اسمائهم وصلنا السبعين...واكثر العضوات بيروحون مع ((حملة الفجر))


فالحين ،،،خلاص يوم في منى كل حمله يعلقون اسم حمتلهم بندور حملة الفجر وبنزوركم انا وباقي العضوات....*

----------


## هودج العروس

هودج العروس-حملة التنعيم

----------


## $ أم سهيل $

$ أم سهيل $
ان شاء الله منضمه الى قوافل الملبين للحج
حملة الانفال

----------


## الـبـرجـوازيه

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(فجر الغلا --- الاستقامة)
(miss-hamda، النور سعوديه)(وردة الزين،الفجر)
(UmSawaf،الشهامه)(الخوانيج،جيران)
(زوجه همو،الشهامة )(UmKhaloof،بن سباع)
(مماتي،الرضوان )(P u r e،الضيافه)
(ميسوونة،حمله سعوديه)(بنت_ابوظبي،البرج)
(مرمر زماني-النداء)(amal111-الساحل الشرقي)(البرجوازيه .. حملة منديكار)(.........)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## وردة الامارات

وردة الامارات حمـــــلة طــيبه

----------


## 7leywa

7leywa-حملة ناصر ......للي المهيري معايا زين والله

----------


## قصايد حب

قصاايد حب حمله المروه

----------


## النهديه

الله يوديكم وترجعون بسلامه لاتنسونا من دعواتكم الحلوه

----------


## الحلوة2

الحلوة2 
حملة الشاعر 
ادعولي الله يتقبل مني ومن جميع المسلمين .. 
ويكتبها لجميع المسلمين يارب ..

----------


## $ أم سهيل $

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(فجر الغلا --- الاستقامة)
(miss-hamda، النور سعوديه)(وردة الزين،الفجر)
(UmSawaf،الشهامه)(الخوانيج،جيران)
(زوجه همو،الشهامة )(UmKhaloof،بن سباع)
(مماتي،الرضوان )(P u r e،الضيافه)
(ميسوونة،حمله سعوديه)(بنت_ابوظبي،البرج)
(مرمر زماني-النداء)(amal111-الساحل الشرقي)(البرجوازيه .. حملة منديكار)($.أم سهيل$.حملة الانفال.......)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)

----------


## بنت البلاد

بنت البلاد حملة الفجر

----------


## ظبي داره

أم علياءمن بوظبي (حملة التنعيم )

----------


## همس قلبي!!

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(فجر الغلا --- الاستقامة)
(miss-hamda، النور سعوديه)(وردة الزين،الفجر)
(UmSawaf،الشهامه)(الخوانيج،جيران)
(زوجه همو،الشهامة )(UmKhaloof،بن سباع)
(مماتي،الرضوان )(P u r e،الضيافه)
(ميسوونة،حمله سعوديه)(بنت_ابوظبي،البرج)
(مرمر زماني-النداء)(amal111-الساحل الشرقي)(البرجوازيه .. حملة منديكار)($.أم سهيل$.حملة الانفال.......)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (.همس قلبي!!.العين..)

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

عـــــذبـــــه ,,حملة الدويسان ,, حملة كويتية,,

----------


## 7leywa

وين اسمي مش موجود في اللسته

----------


## بنت البلاد

(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(فجر الغلا --- الاستقامة)
(miss-hamda، النور سعوديه)(وردة الزين،الفجر)
(UmSawaf،الشهامه)(الخوانيج،جيران)
(زوجه همو،الشهامة )(UmKhaloof،بن سباع)
(مماتي،الرضوان )(P u r e،الضيافه)
(ميسوونة،حمله سعوديه)(بنت_ابوظبي،البرج)
(مرمر زماني-النداء)(amal111-الساحل الشرقي)(البرجوازيه .. حملة منديكار)($.أم سهيل$.حملة الانفال.......)
(...........)(...........)(..........)(........... .)
(............)(...........)(.............)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(...............)(............)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(بنت البــلاد . . حملة الفجر ) (.همس قلبي!!.العين..)

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*وهذه شجرة الحجاج:لسنة 2010
،،،واسمحولي اذا سقطت اي اسم سهوا*




*(خفيفة الروح-الشارقه) 
(satt99،دبا للحج) (ام غايونه،الفجر) 
(غيمة عناد،بوظبي) (حرم ناصر.المنار السعودية) (( *أم خليفه*الفجر)) 
(اميره الحنين،الاخيار السعوديه) (الحلا كله@الفجر)(للي المهيري،،ناصر النعيمي )(أم علي$العين$بن طوق )
(لولو&& المنار)(thariya،حمود الكويت)(ام البلاد-الساحل الشرقي)(ام سيف وشيخه الساحل الشرقي)(ام مهره،خور فكان)(ام مايد،الحميديه السعوديه)
(عيميه_جميريه,,المطاف) (غلا خلآدي-الفجيرة)(نحل العسل-الساحل الشرقي)($الدماني$التنعيم )
(مهيره،،الشرعة) (أهبل عاقلة-المطاف) (ود.الدويسان)(عشوقهـ حبيبي،،الشايع الكويتيه)
(كتاب مفتوح.الفجر)(عروسه 2009 .الغصن)(نبض وفى،طيبة) 
(UmHasan،الحميدية السعوديه (Sharooof،الفجر)(ام اليازيه،قريش)(مايكبرني لقب,حملةالبراق)(باقة أشواق،الساحل الشرقي)(ام منصور،،الفجيره )(أم شوأأخي،الغصن) 
(كعبية؟؟)(أم مجاهدuae-الفجر)(راك_84 الفجر) (سكنت القلب،؟؟)(o0omouzao0o طيبه)(inspiration،الشروق)(العرب لحشام.الفجر)(دفقة ود ،قريش)(نهاية قلب.الاسراء السعوديه)(koko_dega،الظنحاني)(غاوية الزين- بن سباع)
(Pheno-m-enon -جيران)(رمش القصيد،الفجر)( elegance 27،بن سباع)(همس الأمل.دبا الفجيرة)(مخلصة لزوجها .زايد الخيريه)(أم حشـــــر،الفجــر) (ابدا2008ع- التنعيم)
( هواجس الزيودي .الفجيره)(أم راشد@الزري)
(أم سعيد حسن_دبا الفجيرة)(snaky lady، الفجر)
(أوراق الورد-- المعارج)(غراشيب - بن سباع)
(ام طيوفه - خالد ,حتا)(فجر الغلا --- الاستقامة)
(miss-hamda، النور سعوديه)(وردة الزين،الفجر)
(UmSawaf،الشهامه)(الخوانيج،جيران)
(زوجه همو،الشهامة )(UmKhaloof،بن سباع)
(مماتي،الرضوان )(P u r e،الضيافه)
(ميسوونة،حمله سعوديه)(بنت_ابوظبي،البرج)
(مرمر زماني-النداء)(amal111-الساحل الشرقي)(هودج العروس-التنعيم)($ أم سهيل $،الانفال)
(البرجوازيه.منديكار)(وردة الامارات،طــيبه)(7leywa-ناصر)(قصاايد حب،المروه)
(الحلوة2 الشاعر )(بنت البلاد،الفجر)(ظبي داره.التنعيم)(همس قلبي!!.العين)
(عـــــذبـــــه.الدويسان)(...............)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (......... ...)*

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*اشكر مروركم،،،الحلو.... واسمحووووولي ،،،الله يجمعنا على خير...ونلتقي في افضل بقاع الارض،،،
وغدا الخميس مسافره....

استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه...ومابنساكم من الدعاء*

----------


## انوار مكه

((انوار مكه ))بدون حمله

----------

